# Looking for a rod builder



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking for someone to build a cobia/king rod or if you have extras that you need to get rid of. Preferably in the crestview/fwb/destin area. If you think that you can do it, pm and I'll let you know kinda what I'm looking for and cost.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

tommy gaynoe in fwb 850 685-2495, he built me a very nice cobia rod out of a seeker blank.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Is he on pff


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

gettin bent custom rods..crestview..jared
napo custom rods..destin..nathan
both can be found on facebook


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

beach music said:


> tommy gaynoe in fwb 850 685-2495, he built me a very nice cobia rod out of a seeker blank.


Do you have any.pics of it?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is what I use.

https://www.facebook.com/connleyfishing?fref=ts


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

tight lines bait & tackle, in pcola. pace & cervantes.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

$$$$


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*FishStiks Custom Rods*

FishStiks Custom Rods 

http://www.fishstiksrods.com


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>PM or text 1-850-760-8863 Thank you!´¯`·.>


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Found someone. Thanks to everyone.


----------

